# Kitchen Exhaust Fan



## Rick Bruner (May 13, 2007)

I have a Pryne & Co "Blo-Fan" kitchen exhaust fan with three speed control......obviously very old....I searched the web for parts with no luck....just was curious if anyone was familiar with these....and if there were any parts available.....?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## KADUTZ (Jun 22, 2007)

*Pryne Blo Fans*

I have pryne blo fans in my johns been looking for parts to no avail
My house was built in '60 Think I may start going to Demolition sales


----------



## Mary Rochells (Mar 19, 2009)

Mr Bruner,
My Pryne 210 Blo Fan just burned out ... what were your results in replacing/relocating suitable exhaust fan?
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I would replace it, not try to fix it. The newer ones pull much more air and are much more quite.

Ps....get the type with two squirrel cage fans. One motor with a shaft sticking out each end. (dual shaft)


----------



## dedbird1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Blo_Fan kitchen exhaust*

Been having trouble with the fan slowing down or not rotating at all. Removed motor with bracket from vent opening. Specs include: Western Electric, 3/54 ( Mfg. date?) 110v, 52 watts, .65 amps, ser. no. W6131G12, Mod. 582, 1400 rpm. Lubrication seemed to be the prob. as rotating fan manually required more effort than normal. Lube tubles are at either end of motor housing. Motor operates vertically so lube tubes are horz. starving bearings of oil when operating. Put motor ,attached to bracket in a vise, with holes vertical. sprayed WD-40 to fill tubes, and ran for about i/2 hr. Motor warmed up nicely. and after cooling down turned easier. Reinstalled. Has been running ok. since,( a week). If I have more trouble however I will look for new replacement.

Pryco merged with Emerson a while back, and these exhaust fans apparently went out of production about 10 yrs. ago.:detective:


----------



## mjt5263 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Blo Fan Model 210*

I am removing a perfectly good Blo Fan model 210 motor and fan.
these are really solidly built.
Mark


----------



## murdawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone have or know where I can get a 9 speed control switch for a Blo Fan 210?


----------

